# Innokin Itaste Vv V3



## Hein510 (26/3/14)

So this morning I found out the job for friday and saturday fell through but then I was contacted at 12 to be told I'll be working from today till sunday! Awesome! Problem? No 12V charger for my 2x 18650, 1x18490 and 1x18350! Now it will probs last me till friday maybe saturday mid day but what then! 

So I popped in by B-Squared in maitland while dropping the car at my wifes place of work and picked up a Itaste VV V3 starter kit for R500 and I must say, NOT A BAD BUY AT ALL! 

Ok so let's check the packaging, its a very well made box with a sleeve you pull off before opening the box itself and its got the Innokin scratch for security code sticker on. Printing on this packaging is top notch but you won't expect anything less from Innokin! Its got the Itaste VV logo on and says variable voltage and variable wattage and on the top right is says V3.0.

On the back it has all the specs etc and on the side its got the tick boxes, my tick were made at iClear 16 dual coil clearomizer system and at the colour black.

Opening the box you are met by the manual and a pamphlet of all the other clearos they do and how you fit it.

Then the box has 2 small boxes in, one is 5 iClear 16 heads and the other is a 220v adapter to usb and a usb to micro usb retracktable cable.

Also in the box is a foam rubber part that holds the actual Itaste VV V3.

The itaste VV V3 is a 800mah ego style battery with a small lcd screen that can show your voltage, wattage, ohms, voltage left and puffs. If you have worked with an SVD the button presses is basicly the same, plus and fire for watts, minus and fire for volts, plus and minus for ohms and 3x fire for on and off, also hold either plus or minus to show the puffs taken and then voltage left on the battery. Fire button shows either green, orange or red according to battery level And the reason I bought this is its got passthrough so I can charge it directly of a usb port from the 12V lighter while vaping! Oh and it can adjust between 3.3V - 5.0V in 0.1 increments and 6W-11W in 0.5increments! The buttons rattle a little if you shake it and feels a little bit finicky! But never a missed press on any of the buttons, they actually work really well!

I've been using this a couple of hours, the iclear 16 has a 1.6ml tank and I've done a tank and a half so far and I'm really enjoying this device a lot! The SVD with the PT2 and the KTS with the Kayfun is laying safely in my vape bag and that I'll vape every now and then just for a little extra flavour.vaping @Tristan lekkavapors choc mint and this clearos flavour is really nice yet a little muted compared to a PT2, battery has really held up nicely and will probs start charging it later tonight, But all an all this was a awesome buy for me today!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (26/3/14)

Can't go wrong with nearly any innokin product . Innokin ftw

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hein510 (27/3/14)

so 2 tanks and a recharge and its going strong! had the Kayfun on the itaste vv v3 and it fired!!! reading at 1.1ohms!!! SVD wont fire 1.1ohms! just looks really dumb, kayfun on a itaste vv! hahahaha! 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dr Evil (27/3/14)

Hein510 said:


> so 2 tanks and a recharge and its going strong! had the Kayfun on the itaste vv v3 and it fired!!! reading at 1.1ohms!!! SVD wont fire 1.1ohms! just looks really dumb, kayfun on a itaste vv! hahahaha!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2



Pics or it didn't happen 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hein510 (27/3/14)

Will do when back home! Sitting in the middle of nowhere in Greyton leeching off someones wifi! No cell connection for me here! Cellphone picks up a line every now and then! Will do the whole pic thing with all the diffent clearos and rba's when I get home!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Evil (27/3/14)

Does the v3 also have that magnetic connector? 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## Hein510 (27/3/14)

Let's see, if this works! Here's the itaste stock setup charging off a Blackberry charger! One thing I can say with this iclear 16 heads is it says 2.0Ohms on the coil and it tests exactly 2.0Ohms!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hein510 (27/3/14)

@Dr Evil magnetic connector? 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hein510 (27/3/14)

Charge port is a normal micro usb like that of a blackberry or android and has no cover that can be lost which I like! See the vision spinners 2 comes with a small cover for the charge port and that's the first thing that will get lost!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hein510 (27/3/14)

Here's another pic of the charge port

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hein510 (27/3/14)

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz (27/3/14)

lovely review @Hein510 

i agree with @Gizmo re innokin products

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dr Evil (27/3/14)

Hein510 said:


> @Dr Evil magnetic connector?
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk



Yeah, i remember reading that it had a magnetic connector on the head, not sure if it was a v1 though

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## Hein510 (27/3/14)

had a slight leaking problem at the tip but I think its user error. juice bottles tip is a bit big, think a needle tip should be used to fill this head, think I wet the rubber seal while filling it.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/3/14)

Riaz said:


> lovely review @Hein510
> 
> i agree with @Gizmo re innokin products



Same here  Dont think Innokin gets the credit they deserve half the time! They know what they're doing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andro (27/3/14)

Where did you buy it ?


----------



## Hein510 (27/3/14)

@andro from B-Squared vape supplies in maitland (CPT)

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## andro (27/3/14)

Thanks .


----------



## Hein510 (28/3/14)

Ok so I've rotating between the iTasteVv V3 with the iClear 16 and the SVD with the PT2 and these innokin coils have just been magic! Everytime I tested the coil it showed 2.0ohms and the kanger coils show anything between 2.0 and 2.3 ohms.... And its suppose to be a 1.8 factory coil!

Also this Iclear 16 wicks great! Not a single dry vape ... Ok had some dry vapes with 100VG zero nic juice I received from a friend. But any clearo won't be able to withstand 100VG! 

Flavour on the iclear 16 is still a bit muted but satisfying! Still using the same coil this last 3 days and had to swap out one of the kanger coils as it just kept giving a burnt taste.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510 (2/4/14)

Ok so just for shits and giggles I put my 1Ohm Kayfun on the iTaste VV V3  to see what it looks like and it actually fired ! Vaping at 11 watts !

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dr Evil (2/4/14)

Wow, that kayfun is huge on that vv3 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hein510 (15/4/14)

Just had the Trident with a duel ribbon coil running at 0.8Ohms on here and it fired!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

